# Does Pin Oak make good lumber?



## biggenius29 (Aug 22, 2009)

Two questions. 

1) Is Pin Oak any good for a saw mill?
2) If it is, what would be a good price for a log that is 24" by about 15' long?

I was pulling out this log and a neighbor asked if I was going to cut it up for firewood or not, I was. Then he made a comment that I should sell it that it would be a good mill log. So I figured you guys would know if it is worth more for lumber or firewood. 

What would it be worth?


----------



## ckliff (Aug 22, 2009)

Amusing thread.


----------



## kdf101 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have used it before, but it is very knotty. I don't usually see it for sale around here, so I can't speak with confidence as to it's value. I would assume though that it's lumber value is relatively low, due to the abundant knots.


----------



## mtngun (Aug 22, 2009)

Rarely will someone pay for an urban/farm log.

Pro sawmills don't want anything to do with them because urban/farm logs often contain nails, barb wire, and other metal that will munch bandsaw blades.

Hobby millers won't pay for logs because it's just a hobby.

If you didn't need the firewood, and if you didn't know someone who needed firewood, you would have to spend money to dispose of the tree. If you hired a tree service, it would cost a lot of money. 

It is more realistic to offer a log to a woodcutter/miller for free, as an alternative to paying a tree service to dispose of it.


----------



## biggenius29 (Aug 22, 2009)

mtngun said:


> Rarely will someone pay for an urban/farm log.
> 
> Pro sawmills don't want anything to do with them because urban/farm logs often contain nails, barb wire, and other metal that will munch bandsaw blades.
> 
> ...




I am going to use it for firewood, but if it would be more valuable as lumber for someone I would go that way.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 22, 2009)

mtngun said:


> Rarely will someone pay for an urban/farm log.
> 
> Pro sawmills don't want anything to do with them because urban/farm logs often contain nails, barb wire, and other metal that will munch bandsaw blades.
> 
> ...



I agree...


----------



## dustytools (Aug 22, 2009)

Pin oak is in the Red oak family. Personally if I were in your shoes it would be milled into lumber for upcoming projects. However if you are not a woodworker and cant get a decent price for it it also makes good fire wood when seasoned.


----------



## fredmc (Aug 23, 2009)

I've found that it depends on the mill and the log species. Walnut, Cherry and burled wood will usually get taken from my experience. Big mills deal with loggers only usually, small mills are the way to go.
Pin oak?...split it, season it and burn it.


----------



## striperswaper (Aug 23, 2009)

if you know its metal free...
you could have some slabs cut for some live edge tabletops, with knots they would look really nice
you could burn the rest


----------

